# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Wysoki poziom DHEA, DHEA-S, testosteronu i androstendionu, zmienne TSH - cera, waga

## kamuskaaa89

Szanowni Państwo, proszę o pomoc w interpretacji poniższych wyników.

Dodam, że wyniki robiłam sobie sama kierując się informacjami z różnych stron internetowych. 

Przyczyna: w wieku ok 22 lat moja waga wzrosła w ciągu roku o ok 15-20 kg, pojawił się okropny trądzik. Mimo racjonalnej diety (korzystałam z pomocy dietetyka), opracowanego planu ćwiczeń (trening aerobowy + siłowy) waga nie spadła. Dodam, że jestem wysoka, więc wskaźnik BMI mam wciąż w normie (na szczęście!). Drugi powód- trądzik, nie pomogło specjalistyczne leczenie, smarowanie się drogimi kremami, antybiotykami, po roku cera się uodporniła. Trądzik mam typu guzkowatego, broda, żuchwa, czasami policzki. Do tego zdarzają mi się dziwne uderzenia gorąca, często ranem przed lustrem robiąc makijaż dosłownie płynę. 

Przez 4 lata brałam hormony, Diane 35, Yaz, Yasminelle. Mniej więcej po 3 latach antykoncepcji pojawiły się wyżej opisane efekty. Początkowo myślałam, że to wina hormonów, odstawiłam je, nie zmieniło się nic, ani na twarzy ani na wadze. Na chwilę obecną lekarz zalecił mi Yaz + Akenormin 20 mg. Stosuję terapię od 3 tygodni, poprawa na twarzy jest, ale czuję, że zaleczam skutki, a nie przyczynę.

Proszę o pomoc, w jakim kierunku robić dalej badania. 

Wyniki:
17.07.2013 (faza lutealna)
TSH - 2,432 (norma 0,55-4,78)
ft4 - 13,99 (norma 11,5-22,7)
estradiol - 172,58 (norma 55,8-214,2)
prolaktyna- 9,11 (norma 2,8-29,2)
progesteron - 15,99 (norma 5,16-18,56)
*testosteron - 98,15 (norma 14-76)
androstendion - 6,8 (norma 0,3-3,5*) 

Wyniki - 30.08
Insulina - 17,29 (norma 2,6-24,9)
TG- 19 (norma <34)
TP - 9 (norma <12)

Wyniki 30.09
*TSH- 4,19 (norma 0,270-4,2)* 
Kortyzol - 16,11 (norma 6,2-19,4)
*DHEA SO4 -586,9 (norma 99-340)*

Wyniki 05.10
TSH - 2,726 (norma 0,55-4,78)
ft3- 5,96 (norma 3,5-6,5)
ft4 - 14,73 (norma 11,5-22,7)
kortyzol - 9,84 (norma 6,7-22,6)
testosteron - 50,41 (norma 14-76) - spadek????? 
*DHEA - 30 (norma 1,3-9,8)*
*DHEA-SO4- 516,85 (norma 25,9-460,2)*
*androstendion - 5,9 (norma 0,3-3,5)*
Lipidogram: trójglicerydy, cholesterol całk. oraz ldl - wszystko w normie 

Dodatkowe badania: 
- *Badanie USG tarczyc*y- tarczyca niepowiększona o prawidłowej echogeniczności bez zmian ogniskowych 
- *Badanie USG transwaginalne w 7 dniu cyklu* - jajnik prawy: 36x23 mm, kilka pęcherzyków, najwiekszy o śr. 14mm, jajnik lewy: 31x15mm, kilka pęcherzyków o śr do 7 mm, zatoka Duglasa wolna 
- *Badanie USG transwaginalne w 20 dniu cyklu* - jajnik prawy o wymiarach 45x30 mm z pęcherzykiem o śr. 23 mm, jajnik lewy o wymiarach: 23x15 mm, zatoka Douglasa bez płynu, lekarz stwierdził DYSKRETNE CECHY PCOS (niemniej jednak cykle mam regularne, wyniki hormonów świadczą o płodności)
- *Tomografia komputerowa nadnerczy*: oba nadnercza prawidłowej wielkości, kształtu i położenia. Bez zmian ogniskowych 

Proszę o pomoc. Endokrynolodzy odsyłają mnie do gienkologów-endokrynologów, w drugą stronę działa to podobnie. Jeden z lekarzy przepisał mi Euthyrox 25 bez skierowania na powtórzenie wyników (w końcu rozbieżności w TSH są duże). Nie zdecydowałam się na leczenie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moim zdaniem chorujesz na to co ja czyli zespół policystycznych jajników= okropny trądzik którego nic nie usówa, nadmierne owłosienie itp.

----------

